# Klipsch Aims At The Budget Market With Its New Reference R-B4 Soundbar



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Modern displays have become incredibly sleek and edgy, with design factors appeasing the minimalist demands of the buying public. While this doesn’t hinder screen technology and video performance, audio capabilities have most certainly taken a hit. Of course, audio is moot point in a dedicated media room with external stereo equipment, but what about applications in other parts of the home (a living room or bedroom, for example)? That’s where soundbars have made major in-roads as a popular alternative to standard TV speakers.










Klipsch recently announced a new player in the budget soundbar category: the Reference R-4B. With a width of 40-inches and height of 3.5-in, the bar portion of the R-4B has a low profile that should fit snugly below most televisions (keyhole wall mount is available). The bar carries two 0.75-in Tractrix horn-loaded textile dome tweeters and two 2.5-inch midrange composite woofers. A separate wireless MDF cabinet subwoofer unit houses a 6.5-in downward firing woofer for journeys into the low end. Of course, buyers shouldn’t expect this sub to shake walls, but it should provide just enough to give listeners a hint of bass that would otherwise be missing.

“The R-4B soundbar delivers Klipsch’s legendary power and performance at a lower price point, which appeals to a wide audience. It offers users the conveniences of plug n’ play audio and instant streaming using Bluetooth(R) wireless technology and new listening modes significantly enhance the listening experience that is lacking in flat panel TV’s today,” said Steve Jain, VP and GM of Digital, Streaming and Portable Audio Solutions at Klipsch.










The R-B4 is designed with user-friendliness in mind, allowing for quick plug-and-play with most televisions using an included digital optical cable (other inputs include one USB and stereo RCA); onboard Bluetooth technology allows for streaming from a variety of Bluetooth capable devices. The inclusion of a Dolby Digital Decoder makes playback of just about any format of audio a snap. In addition, three playback modes (voice enhance, virtual surround, and night mode) can easily be selected using the included remote control.

The Reference R-B4 has an MSRP of $399.99 and is available for purchase at authorized retailers and through Klipsch.com.


_Image Credits: Klipsch_


----------

